# Beige shoes



## erica_1020 (Aug 6, 2006)

I just bought some beige shoes for work. Since I am Black (NC45) they're not exactly nude matching my skin color. What type of clothes/colors can I pull off with them. I was thinking they could be worn with Khaki pants or cropped bottoms. What about brown bottoms with a light colored top? Any tips would be great.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a pair of beige heels, and I wear them with my khaki slacks. I don't see what would be bad about wearing a cream or tan colored shirt with the shoes paired with brown slacks either


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 6, 2006)

I wear my beige shoes with random light-colored skirts, when I think brown or black shoes will be too dark!


----------



## Maja (Aug 6, 2006)

Definitely with something light-coloured.

One of the reasons for wearing dark shoes with dark bottoms and light-coloured shoes with light-coloured bottoms, is that the same/similar tone elongates your legs. The contrasting tone would visually cut your leg at the ankle; as opposed to creating one single line.


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I get the idea I guess I just need lighter colored bottoms. I only have like 2. I may take the shoes back.


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

I like beige with denim..especially dark denim.


----------

